# Gas operated 1911's?



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 12, 2006)

I've been toying around with the idea of having one of my 1911's converted to gas operation.  Anyone here have any experience with it?

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 13, 2006)

Interesting, I didn't know there was such a thing? It would probably dampen recoil a bit but what other benifits would it offer vs direct blowback? I know alot of AR folks are considering a Gas Upper like the new HK, as it would solve some reliablity problems with direct impingment stuff getting dumped right in the chamber, but I don't think the 1911 has any problems like that does it?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 13, 2006)

I think the only benefits would be less felt recoil and a faster cycle.  Here is exactly what I'm thinking of:  http://www.ncggasgun.com/.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the link, never hear of anybody trying it. $600-$1000 is a little pricy for me!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 13, 2006)

Yeah, it is kinda pricey, but the allure of a 1911 with a fixed barrel is very strong.  Plus the faster cycling and the reduced felt recoil would be a great added bonus.  I've been thinking about it for a couple of years now.  Now, is what I'd really like to do, but most likely won't, is get that with a Caspian  damascus slide.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 2, 2006)

I had it done.  Fed Ex just dropped it off a bit ago and I'll be giving it a go tomorrow.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Jeff, let us all know how it goes.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 2, 2006)

Will do!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 3, 2006)

Took it out today along with a comparable recoil operated one to compare.

Faster lockup time.  Felt kinda weird actually.
A little better accuracy.
Significant reduction in felt recoil.

I'll be checking out any changes in velocity this weekend.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 3, 2006)

Was it a drop in kit? Low recoil and better accuracy sounds good. Would you say full power loads on the gas gun feel like light target loads on the blowack gun?  Would this be a legal mod for competition (IDPA or IPSC singlestack/limited 10)?

I shot my friends gas operated 1187 the other day, compared to a pump gun it shot really light. I would say shooting buck or slugs through his gas gun felt  like birdshot through the pump,


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 3, 2006)

arnisandyz said:


> Was it a drop in kit? Low recoil and better accuracy sounds good. Would you say full power loads on the gas gun feel like light target loads on the blowack gun?  Would this be a legal mod for competition (IDPA or IPSC singlestack/limited 10)?
> 
> I shot my friends gas operated 1187 the other day, compared to a pump gun it shot really light. I would say shooting buck or slugs through his gas gun felt  like birdshot through the pump,


Comparing the full loads to the target loads would be a good comparison.  

I had to send it off to have it done.  It wasn't cheap.

As far as being legal for IDPA or IPSC, I don't see why it wouldn't be.

I'm still amazed at how much faster it operated.  Not having a way to measure that accurately, I hesitate to offer an idea of how much quicker it was.  

Maintenance is a little more involved, but nothing bad.

Jeff


----------



## arnisandyz (Oct 3, 2006)

If you had a timer you could do something like a Bill Drill with a standard 1911, then the same with the gas-operated one. It should tell you the diffence in splits and transitions, where the gas gun should have an advantage. Timer doesn't lie.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't have one myself, but several friends of mine do.  I'll give it a shot when I check the velocities this weekend.

Jeff


----------

